# Advice needed



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2022)

Alrighty....Y'all are killing me with these sous vide cooks. As a total newbie to SV....Give me the basic kit I would need. I already have the 

 Inkbirdbbq
 vac sealer what else would you suggest? I've looked at Amazon at bins and etc. I'm not planning on doing briskets or any thing large like that. So hit me with your suggestions.

Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2022)

Watch what you ask for these guys love spending your money


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Watch what you ask for these guys love spending your money


Oh yeah.....fallen into that trap before. Getting hard to sneak things past the wife. She watches the amazon cart like a hawk.
Jim


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

I have 2 of the Inkbirds SV,  I keep one at each house.  Here in NY (my primary) I also have an SV container that has an adjustable "Shelf" to keep the meat submerged.  That is nice,  but in PA I just use a pot and a ceramic mug for the weight.  The container I have is similar to the below but I got a deal @$18 obviously pre-Covid.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 2, 2022)

I hooked up this kit  and this rack works great.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2022)

sandyut
  and 

 clifish
 a 12 qt container would handle most anything I would want to SV?

Jim


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

I have had to angle a tri-tip to fit.  I don't think mine would handle a brisket or rack of ribs.  It is too square.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2022)

I bought a cheap cooler that is dedicated for the SV. But there is also nothing wrong with using a stock pot. Unless you are doing volume or longer larger meat, the pot works fine, or like I said If you have an old ice chest laying around 
Those work great also. You do need to cut a hole in the lid, I used a hole saw.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I bought a cheap cooler that is dedicated for the SV. But there is also nothing wrong with using a stock pot. Unless you are doing volume or longer larger meat, the pot works fine, or like I said If you have an old ice chest laying around
> Those work great also. You do need to cut a hole in the lid, I used a hole saw.


I would imagine one of those cheap styro coolers could also be modded for this as well?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> I would imagine one of those cheap styro coolers could also be modded for this as well?


Sure could be. They are not very durable but would still work.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> .Give me the basic kit I would need.


Basic would be the SV unit and something you already have for a pot .
I have 2 Anova's . Use them a lot . Just used one last night .
I started with a bucket or different pots . The Anova I have use an adjustable / removable clamp . That let me adapt to different containers .

I use this as a dedicated unit now .






The rack is a sheet pan storage rack I bought in the kitchen isle at Lowe's .





I use rubber bands stretched across to keep the food from floating .





It all fits tight enough that I get no evaporation on long cooks .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 2, 2022)

I have the same Inkbird unit. Just use a stock pot and run a metal skewer through a chip clip to keep the bag in place. Works like a charm.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

In a pot for long cooks some people float ping pong balls across the surface to mitigate evaporation.


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I have the same Inkbird unit. Just use a stock pot and run a metal skewer through a chip clip to keep the bag in place. Works like a charm.
> View attachment 633577


neat idea, never thought about that - thanks!


----------



## zwiller (Jun 2, 2022)

I prefer the water oven concept over the stick.  Sous Vide Supreme is the king of them, but I went with a unit by the name of Dash on Amazon.  Happy.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 2, 2022)

I use a cambro container which I cut a hole for my Joule. It was cheap and it’s been very effective. 

I also use rubberized weights instead of a rack to keep things weighted down. They are dishwasher safe. 

Lastly, there are several Sous vide bag kits available that come with a small hand pump. They are heavy duty ziplock bags. When I don’t want to drag out my vacuum sealer I use these. I’ve used several brands and never had an issue with any of them. 

Sous vide carrots are freaking amazing, by the way. After cooking throw them in the fridge. They keep well. When ready, toss them in a pan with a little butter and orange juice to glaze. Lordy me!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Sous vide carrots are freaking amazing, by the way. After cooking throw them in the fridge. They keep well. When ready, toss them in a pan with a little butter and orange juice to glaze. Lordy me!



Now there is an idea. What temp and time did you do the carrots on? Pulled some fresh radishes from the garden last night that might be a good try too.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Now there is an idea. What temp and time did you do the carrots on? Pulled some fresh radishes from the garden last night that might be a good try too.











						Sous Vide Glazed Carrots Recipe
					

Cooking carrots sous vide ensures they never turn mushy and that they are packed with carrot-y flavor. Our recipe works every time.




					www.seriouseats.com
				




This link will help you.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Sous vide carrots are freaking amazing,


Yup . Corn on the cob too .


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . Corn on the cob too .




 chopsaw
 is both wise and speaks the truth.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2022)

Lid, dive suit material jacket... about 2 gallon container...   Amazon stuff...









Costco has some good deals...


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2022)

daveomak
 thats pretty much my rig too.  Love it


----------

